# Rouen riverside Aire



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

At Rouen can anyone tell if they have completed the bridge repairs on the Quai Saint-Sever and Quai Jean-Moulin and allowing overnighting of camping cars.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dunno . . we go to the Aire opposite the Jumieges Abbey just past Duclair, [follow the river a couple of 'U' bends- about 5 or 6 miles from Rouen] . . . Nothing special- Its in the database
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=503


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

As I understand from a friend who visits her mother regularly at Evreux, and goes via Rouen, the repairs will take another two weeks


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> As I understand from a friend who visits her mother regularly at Evreux, and goes via Rouen, the repairs will take another two weeks


Cheers Vic, but we prefer Rouen Quai side, and thanks Telbell tha's just what we wanted to hear, will not need it until after the new year so just hope they still allow parking for camping car when their finished.

Bob


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Rouen Parking*

Hi
Could someone give me a GPS for this spot?
I like Rouen, but have never found anywhere to stop.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Rouen Parking*



alshymer said:


> Hi
> Could someone give me a GPS for this spot?
> I like Rouen, but have never found anywhere to stop.
> Regards
> Alshymer


Its all here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2559

Pete


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Rouen Parking*



peejay said:


> alshymer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Looks nice-is it easy to access the aire?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Looks nice-is it easy to access the aire?


If you look at the streetview from the database entry you can see the entrance sliproad down to the parking area.

If you are turning left off Quai Jean Moulin across incoming traffic to the sliproad then it can take a while in peak periods to get a safe gap in the traffic. Otherwise, no problems that we can remember.

Pete


----------

